# sign foam



## krickens (Sep 18, 2009)

i was wondering if anyone has used any sign foam for a carvewright machine and where did you get it from, my brother wants me to do him a sign, which i always use wood of some sort and i use my carvewright machine plus i use my routers for the edges, but the sign foam is very expensive and you can't really get small pieces of it i need to get about 14" wide by about 4 ft long a set of 4 for a reasonable price i can't seem to find any in my area that i can just look at and buy a small piece to try..


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Try begging at a local sign shop for a scrap you can practice on. If they've done a custom job for someone they have probably billed them for the leftovers, they may give or sell you some. Just make sure they know you're not the competition!

I have been impressed at the free wood I've been given from professional woodshops. I've always offered to buy it, but they're glad to get rid of it. Maybe the sign guys are the same way!


----------



## krickens (Sep 18, 2009)

hey doug no i can't find any around here im sure there are some in tampa but i don't get out much just to take my daughters to school and pick them up, i have low blood sugar unawareness so i go out only when needed and on the weekends with my hubby but i really would like to try the stuff out and see how it is im wondering is it the same as the deck stuff they sell in lowes or home depot?


----------



## mggraphix (Oct 19, 2011)

I run sign foam or "HDU" high density urethane, on my cnc constantly. The stuff is great. It is a closed cell material available in different densities. I also sandblast it. My supplier in NY offers half sheets. (4' x 4') Try a sign "supply" warehouse in your area. Sometimes they have broken sheets that are offered at a discount.
Gene


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

If the project is temporary (not durable) you can sometimes get by with extruded polystyrene insulation. Dow and Corning both make some and Home Depot and Lowes stock it.

Bill


----------



## krickens (Sep 18, 2009)

thanks guys gene can i get some from your supplier or is that local?


----------



## Garyk (Dec 29, 2011)

try the local sign company's in your local yellow pages. The smaller "one man" operations are more likely to be accommodating IF they are assured that you are not planning on competing with them. Let them know you are a "hobby" sign maker.


----------

